

Bill Gates on giving, batteries, tablets, and more - evo_9
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13860_3-20012993-56.html?tag=topStories2

======
MikeCapone
Somewhat off-topic, but the first thing I noticed in the video is that Gates
isn't wearing a seatbelt, and that kept bugging me for the whole thing.

